
Standard Cognition Raises $35M Series B - wintercarver
https://venturebeat.com/2019/07/25/standard-cognition-series-b-funding/
======
mikhuang
Technically, you can walk into the Standard Store on Market and just shop
without an app, and then pay at the kiosk

